# New dashcams revealed at CES 2019



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## uber_schumacher (Jan 20, 2019)

4-channel is pretty cool but it's likely going to cost like 700 bucks lol kudos for innovating


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Awesome, and thanks for the sharing!
How to manage wire route for a 4 channel system? It will be quite the massive install job that's for sure.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

There system is actually useless for rideshare purposes as all four cameras are exterior. There’s no footage of the interior cabin for driver or passenger safety purposes.


----------

